
Lookery, the Facebook advertising network...with lots of data - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2007/07/26/lookery-the-facebook-advertising-networkwith-lots-of-data/
======
myoung8
I think it's incredibly risky to build an ad-network on Facebook because of
backwards-integration (i.e. Facebook will just build it too if it's
successful).

Once Facebook has a proprietary system, they can leverage all the other data
they don't give developers access to and in doing so give marketers the best
ROI. Marketers will flock to Facebook's system, leaving companies like Lookery
and Peanut Labs with, well, peanuts.

Witness what's already happened with Peanut Labs. They created a succesful
online market research tool (a.k.a. "polls") that they embed on social
networks and SNAPs.

Facebook could have used Peanut Labs, but instead they built their own system,
Facebook Polls.

Where are market researchers going to go now? Peanut Labs or Facebook?

Facebook, obviously, because Facebook can insert polls directly into the News
Feed and target them better than Peanut Labs can.

Granted Peanut Labs might be a better fit for smaller social networks that
don't have the scale and power of FB, but that doesn't mean marketers will
prefer to use them. Marketers will flock to the system with the most users
from which they can extract the most information. That system is Facebook.

------
yubrew
All new competitors have access to the ridiculous amount of data available to
Facebook apps.

Is anyone else here interested in or working on a behavioral targeting
project?

~~~
joshwa
Hell yes. I think there's a big market for selling UGC-type data as behavioral
targeting data... the current systems are relatively unsophisticated-- they
tell a marketer what kinds of sites you've visited, but not what you were
talking about.

------
rms
It doesn't look like anything special, there is a lot of room for competitors
in this market.

There must be people planning on applying to YC for this same idea.

